# prozac day 14



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I have now been on Prozac 2 weeks, it has definitely helped the depression and made me more able to do things. The DP isn't as severe, but it is still there. I still don't feel like "myself" and only feel partially connected, I know that I still don't feel "normal". Just looked on the internet and it says Prozac isn't at its full capacity until 6-8 weeks, if I get to this point and the DP hasn't shifted then I guess lamotrigene will be added. I have to remain hopeful I suppose as the depression did come first, followed 3 days later by the DP, so I still have to have hope that by treating this underlying depression that the DP will shift. Yes I am able to do things, but I still don't feel part of the world. I still have the veil around me, the bubble that separates me from reality. I long to be the person I have been before now. It is very hard to enjoy anything whilst feeling like this, how can you enjoy yourself when you don't have your proper identity. This DP really does suck, I do get rather angry with it sometimes. Sorry to moan, rant over!!


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am going to look into some therapy next. Will keep posting updates. How are you today anyway?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

dont put all your faith in these drugs


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

got to have faith in something, otherwise what have we got!?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

prozac is dangerous and may make your dp worse long run try clonzpam or go the natrual appraoch please do some research prozac can be very dangerous also dont have faith in any drug have faith in God. All things are possible through him and you will recover


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

DP boy said:


> have faith in God. All things are possible through him and you will recover


I know right?
How easy is it for me not to take responsibility through that way.

Might as well smoke marijuana and wait for god to recover me, like he has recovered every people here as well, right?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

jack daniels you can tell your consumed by dp most people recover and everything does happen for a reason remeber tht


----------

